# boots



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

I am looking at Cabelas Upland Premier Boot to buy I found them for an excellent price but does anyone know if it has a welted sole? Just wondering because if I purchase a pair and the soles get worn I would just get them resoled to save some money. My wife doesnt want me to spend a whole lot of money on boots. Which I understand in our current position, but I dont want a cheap pair that I am going to have to throw out after a season or two.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I bought a pair of the Upland Premiers a couple of years ago and they have been great so far, light weight, water proof, warm and feel good. I got them in the Kansas City store on the way to western Kansas for pheasant. We hunted/walked in about 5 inches of snow for 3 days and I had no problems. I also wear them rabbit hunting around my home here in the mountains and down east with friends for cottontail and swamp rabbits so I have tested them pretty well. 
About the sole, they have stitching around the edge and look like they can be resoled. Cabelas has live help on their site and maybe they could give you the answer for sure. :beer:


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

i ended up finding some irish setters for a steal. paid $104 thats tax and shipping from sierra trading post i got the upland boots


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Been using Cabelas Whitetail Extreme Boots (have both insulated and uninsulated pairs) for all my upland & firearms deer season hunting the last couple years. Really great boots, holding up well. Should last many years...


----------



## 1littlefeather (Mar 5, 2003)

I own the Irish Setter boots and they are great and have lasted 5 seasons, the only problem is that they get heavey when they pick up mud from damp soil. Two seasons ago we dicided to try the Muck boots after hearing about how comfortable they were. They have lasted hunting in ND and KS. They are extremely light,. keep my feet warm, and the mud doesn't stick to them like my Irish Setters. The cheapest that I have found them for was 59.95 through Lion Country Supply, I believe the internet site is www.lcsupply.com. I pruchase a lot of my gun dog supplies through them, and no I am not affiliated with them just impressed with the service and prices on most things.


----------

